# 2 Female mice (ellesmere port cheshire)



## iheartfluffy

Hi, I recued these mice from being dumped outside by there owner. I am looking for a new forever home for them.
They are free to a good home. I have a cage available for them but would like £10 for this as I have just bought it and it cost double this price.

Let me know if you are interested
Kat

















This is the cage that they are in at the moment

Home N Play Deluxe Hamster Home - FREE DELIVERY - £19.99 : Newcastle Pet Supplies , Dog Bedding | Cat Products | Other Pets


----------



## kerrybramble

they are sooooo cute!


----------



## momentofmadness

Oh my gawd .. Its killing me seeing them.. But I must resist.. grrrrr


----------



## purple_x

They are so cute.
Well done you for rescuing them, I hope you find a home for them soon.


----------



## iheartfluffy

I hope so too.

They are a mum and daughter pair. (Grey one is the daughter)

Does anyone know of anywhere elese that would be good to avertise them?


----------



## momentofmadness

My gawd its killing me seeing them.. i have a cage.. But its where would I put it.. :yikes:..

Will you stop showing such cute images on here please!!


----------



## momentofmadness

Are they hand tame?


----------



## purple_x

It's a shame you're so far away as I have a spare savic cambridge these girls could go in, why are all the mice so far away from me!

You could always try pets4homes, or maybe preloved. Just make sure if you do advertise them on those sites that they go to a pet home and not as food or anything.


----------



## purple_x

momentofmadness said:


> My gawd its killing me seeing them.. i have a cage.. But its where would I put it.. :yikes:..
> 
> Will you stop showing such cute images on here please!!


hehe there is always room somewhere for one more cage :thumbup:
Get them


----------



## momentofmadness

purple_x said:


> hehe there is always room somewhere for one more cage :thumbup:
> Get them


Don't Bully me now.. :lol: or Irl  :lol:

I have a tank that my last two lived in.. and I did say I would not have any ore.. cause I had such a bad time..


----------



## purple_x

momentofmadness said:


> Don't Bully me now.. :lol: or Irl  :lol:
> 
> I have a tank that my last two lived in.. and I did say I would not have any ore.. cause I had such a bad time..


Aaww hun I'm sorry you had such a bad time then, I didnt know that.


----------



## Mese

But they are soooo tiny ... they'd hardly take up any room at all hun


----------



## momentofmadness

Mese said:


> But they are soooo tiny ... they'd hardly take up any room at all hun


It wasn't that.. I had Bill and Ben PTS they were from the RSPCA.. Cause we couldn't get to the bottom of their itching..  And believe me the vets persevered with the two little old guys.. 
They lost condition with the itching.. 
ANd Peter and Paul.. Well I had my Ex's dog here for a while.. and it jumped on the unit where the 3' tank was and dragged it off.. and Killed Peter.. :crying:.. I rehomed Paul to a friend who had just got some young Mice cause she loved my chaps so much.. 

Maybe I just shouldn't have ickle cutie mice.. :crying:


----------



## CAstbury

momentofmadness said:


> It wasn't that.. I had Bill and Ben PTS they were from the RSPCA.. Cause we couldn't get to the bottom of their itching..  And believe me the vets persevered with the two little old guys..
> They lost condition with the itching..
> ANd Peter and Paul.. Well I had my Ex's dog here for a while.. and it jumped on the unit where the 3' tank was and dragged it off.. and Killed Peter.. :crying:.. I rehomed Paul to a friend who had just got some young Mice cause she loved my chaps so much..  :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe I just shouldn't have ickle cutie mice.. :crying:


3rd time lucky!? Go on - you know you want to!


----------



## thedogsmother

Awwww they are so cute, they could have joined my group if you were nearer , you know you want them mom.


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww they are so cute, they could have joined my group if you were nearer , you know you want them mom.


Hahah.. I just showed them our Ryan.. he said aren't they cute.. i said yes what a cute piccie.. :lol:

I reckon there is someone more worthy out there for them.. I feel a bit like a mouse killer at the moment..


----------



## thedogsmother

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah.. I just showed them our Ryan.. he said aren't they cute.. i said yes what a cute piccie.. :lol:
> 
> I reckon there is someone more worthy out there for them.. I feel a bit like a mouse killer at the moment..


Dont be silly, you did everything you could for those meeces, just think what a lovely home you could be for these girls.


----------



## CAstbury

thedogsmother said:


> Dont be silly, you did everything you could for those meeces, just think what a lovely home you could be for these girls.


^^ agree! Might end up with someone who wont be experienced - or might lose interest.

Prove to yourself you arent a meece killer! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> Dont be silly, you did everything you could for those meeces, just think what a lovely home you could be for these girls.


:crying: TDM with 7 rats and 5 hamsters and 3 dogs.. do you not think I have enough? Im just curious, I mean I know we all have quite a few furries .. plus I am meant to be keeping my tanks/cages spare for any rescue mice that need a foster home.. Like all them from wales last year..


----------



## thedogsmother

momentofmadness said:


> :crying: TDM with 7 rats and 5 hamsters and 3 dogs.. do you not think I have enough?


Hmmm with 11 rats, 10 mice, 3 hamsters, 8 gerbils, 4 cats, 2 dogs and a fish do you really think youre asking that question to the right person?:lol:


----------



## CAstbury

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm with 11 rats, 10 mice, 3 hamsters, 8 gerbils, 4 cats, 2 dogs and a fish do you really think youre asking that question to the right person?:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No!


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm with 11 rats, 10 mice, 3 hamsters, 8 gerbils, 4 cats, 2 dogs and a fish do you really think youre asking that question to the right person?:lol:


I forgot the fish.. whoops.. Its that big thing.. Rocky..He has to be worth the size of a cat..  so I reckon with 5 hamsters and you have three.. my two hamsters left must equal to 4 mice.. :lol: That extra dog I have some how acquired.. must be equal to all you rats.. :lol:

My Gawd woman.. er how.. did .. you ..... end up with 8 gerbils!!


----------



## thedogsmother

momentofmadness said:


> I forgot the fish.. whoops.. Its that big thing.. Rocky..He has to be worth the size of a cat..  so I reckon with 5 hamsters and you have three.. my two hamsters left must equal to 4 mice.. :lol: That extra dog I have some how acquired.. must be equal to all you rats.. :lol:
> 
> My Gawd woman.. er how.. did .. you ..... end up with 8 gerbils!!


I took those two off Sarah and they turned out to be male and female so I seperated them and went on the hunt for another male and female to be their little friends, I got a male from [email protected] adoption and then went to look at a female and came away with the whole breeding group because they were in such terrible conditions, I sent 3 to a rescue in Scotland and the rest just stayed, I do have one lone female that I need to either find a home where shes going to be bonded with another girl or get her a little friend.


----------



## momentofmadness

thedogsmother said:


> I took those two off Sarah and they turned out to be male and female so I seperated them and went on the hunt for another male and female to be their little friends, I got a male from [email protected] adoption and then went to look at a female and came away with the whole breeding group because they were in such terrible conditions, I sent 3 to a rescue in Scotland and the rest just stayed, I do have one lone female that I need to either find a home where shes going to be bonded with another girl or get her a little friend.


Oh My Gawd.. why dont you just sort you and Sarah out.. And become a rescue.. That way you will always have an excuse to have loads.. and what would the other half say.. He likes it when he knows they are going..  Or meant to be going.. in your case.. :lol:

And re the mice on this thread.... how long have you had them in your care??


----------



## momentofmadness

So back to the thread. Are the mice hand tame.. And how long have you had them in your care.. ?


----------



## iheartfluffy

Hi,
Sorry I didn't answer your questions. I thought that I had set it to email me if there was a reply to my post.

I have came on here today to say that they have gone to a new home this morning. 
The girl (older teen) who has taken them already has mice and is hopeful of adding these 2 ladies to her group.
She is very nice and I happy that they now have a loving fulltime home.

Thank you for your replies and concern and I do agree they are very cute.
If i could of kept them I would of.

Kat


----------



## purple_x

That's great that they have found a new home


----------



## Cat_Crazy

If Moment of Madness dosn't take them then I would love to offer them a home. I have a 3ft tank going spare since my lone gerbil passed away 

I am in Winsford, Cheshire so could come and collect them.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Whoops just spotted they have been re-homed.

Pleased they have found a nice new home to go to.


----------



## thedogsmother

Cat_Crazy said:


> Whoops just spotted they have been re-homed.
> 
> Pleased they have found a nice new home to go to.


Srhdufe has some baby mice and some more due, and I might have too, they will all need good homes when they are big enough.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

thedogsmother said:


> Srhdufe has some baby mice and some more due, and I might have too, they will all need good homes when they are big enough.


YEY!

Very tempted, never had mice before so reading up about them the last few days. The old tank has been sat there empty and it hadn't occured to me that it would be suitable for mice.

Wonder how many will live in it happily.


----------

